# Kinder BMX



## richardlevy (21. April 2009)

Hallo,

bin neu zum Thema BMX und habe schon mal euer FAQs zum Thema gelesen. Ich bin zwar MTB und Rennrad bisher gefahren, war neulich zufällig beim BMX Rennen als zuschauer. Jetzt möchte mein Junge (3 Jahre) über die BMX Rennstrecke fahren. Ich werde auch gern mitmachen.

Ich war erstaunt, wie die "großen Jungs" sofort beim keinen hilfsbereit waren. Kenn ich nicht so von anderen Sportarten.

Gibt es jemand der sich bereit erklären könnte, ein FAQ für Kinderszene zu schrieben. Ich kann ein paar fragen stellen, jedoch keine Antworten.


welches BMX für kleinen
Woher weisst Mann, welche große richtig passt
Welche Korperschutz ist sinnvoll?
Was sollten die kleinen üben?

Vielen Dank für alle Hilfe. Wir sind gerade am suchen nach ein Kinderrad und haben im nächsten Dorf ein Verein mit Trainer gefunden. Der Junge meldet sich bestimmt hier sobald er schrieben kann....


----------



## Cyrius (21. April 2009)

Ich habe zwar nicht viel Ahnung vom Thema BMX aber ich würde mal zu den Sachen was sagen zu denen ich was weiß. 
Also zum Thema Sicherheit: Ich würde dem kleinen erstmal alle Schutzmaßnahmen "aufzwingen" (Helm,Ellenbogen- und Knieschoner und kA vllt Handgelenkschoner). 
Und zum Thema lernen würde ich ihn erstmal fahren lassen bis er sich ans BMX gewöhnt hat. Denn ich denke mal das für so nen kleinen Singlespeed bestimmt ganz schön hart ist. Wenn er dann gut fahren kann würde ich mit nem Bunnyhop anfangen wenn er Freestyle machen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (21. April 2009)

Hmm, also generell wäre ein FAQ für Kinder BMX sinnvoll. 
Das Problem daran ist nur, dass die meisten User hier noch sehr jung sind und sich mit den Rädern für Kinder nicht so sehr auskennen. Daher haben wir Nachfragen bisher immer in individuellen Threads behandelt. 
Natürlich können wir Vorschläge machen, dazu brauchen wir aber zumindest die Größe des Kindes, um _ungefähr_ abschätzen zu können, welche Größe passt. Klare Richtlinien gibt es beim BMX nicht (vom CC kennt man ja schon regelrechte Bemessungsformeln der Rahmengröße). 
Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass du evtl. mal schaust, welcher Shop in deiner Nähe sowas hat, bzw. ob überhaupt einer solche Räder führt und du ansonsten einen der bekannten Onlineshops (Parano-Garage, Bikestation BS, Central BMX, GS, 360Sports,...) mal telefonisch kontaktierst. Die kennen sich damit aus. 

Generell kannst du aber einige allgemeine Tipps zum BMX Kauf beachten, etwa 100% Cromo Rahmen, Gabeln und Lenker, dreiteilige Kurbeln und gedichtete Lager. Letztere sind für einen dreijährigen sicherlich auch zu vernachlässigen. Auf keinen Fall sollte es zu schwer sein und man müsste abschätzen, welche Radgröße in Frage kommt. 20" und 18" sind in jedem Fall zu groß.


----------



## qam (21. April 2009)

Handgelenkschoner halte ich mal beim Fahrradfahren allgemein für Murks und beim BMX erstrecht... hast ja überhaupt keine Bewegungsfreiheit mehr an den Händen und ich denke die braucht man schon... und den Lenker richtig greifen könnte evtl. auch schwer werden... wenn es so Schoner sind wie ich sie kenne.
Ansonsten Schutz fürn Kleinen vor allen Dingen wichtig, wie bereits gesagt. In Sachen Üben hat Cyrius eigentlich auch recht, schätze ich mal.


----------



## Cyrius (21. April 2009)

Ja war nur das was mir vom Inlineskaten noch eingefallen ist.


----------



## Hertener (21. April 2009)

> Was sollten die kleinen üben?


Fahrradfahren! 
Schön ist das natürlich, wenn ein Kind gleich den Untersatz bekommt, mit dem es auch "Mist" machen kann und wo Mama und Papa nicht ständig schauen, ob Kratzer, Beulen oder 'ne Acht dran kommt. Man schickt sein Kind ja auch nicht "aufgemacht wie Püppie" zum spielen nach draußen und sagt: "Pass auf, dass Du Dich nicht dreckig machst!".  

Und btw: 3 Jahre ist natürlich noch seeehr jung. Da wird wohl sowas herhalten müssen. Keine Ahnung, ob auch im Race-Bereich etwas für diese Altersklasse angeboten wird. Aber die Disziplin dürfte in dem Alter noch keine so entscheidende Rolle spielen.


----------



## richardlevy (27. April 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

diese Thread ist schon schnell gewachsen. Danke an alle für Hilfe und Interesse.

Hier mal für andere was wir gemacht haben.

Fahrrad
Christopher ist mit dem Spezialized http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=21698 angefangen. Das Rad ist Robust sodass ich selber mit 95kg mal gefahren bin!! In zwischen sind die Räder einfach zu klein, da alle Steine das Rad stoppen und fahren mit so eine Übersetzung ist mühsam.

Jetzt haben wir dies http://www.radbmxshop.co.uk/shop/article_63/Redline-Proline-Pit-Boss-16"-2008.html gekauft. Mal schauen...


Schutz
Scheinbar tragen die Kiddies kein Protektoren! Ich war beim Rennen und Laut BMX Verein sind die Sturzte nicht schnell genug und die Protektoren zu schwer. Trotzdem habe ich mein Kind eine Veste mit Rucken, Arm und Schulterschutz. Er Trägt es gern, da auch die Großen sowas haben. Vollhelm habe ich natürlich auch geholt und Handschue.


Verein
Habe etwas über die Lokal BMX Laden gefunden.


Trainingsart
Er fahrt einfach die Strecke und versucht die anderen zu kopieren. Dabei haben wir eine Menge Spaß. Geht nur nicht bei volle Strecke, da unsere kleine noch nicht so gut auf die andere Fahren achten kann.


----------



## XenoX (27. April 2009)

Hoffentlich hält das alles:
Redline Proline Pitboss 16" - BMX Bike
    *  6061 T6 Aluminum Race Frame
    * Proline Pro Stem
    * Chromoly Race Fork
    * AC Forged Aluminum 3pc Cranks
    * Tioga Comp III Tires
    * Alex 28H Rims
    * RL ALuminum Cassette Hubs
    * Tektro Brake System
    * Aluminum Cage Pedals
    * Number Plate and Pad Set
    * Colors: Silver
    * Weight: 15.4 lbs


----------



## Hopi (27. April 2009)

XenoX schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hält das alles:
> Redline Proline Pitboss 16" - BMX Bike
> *  6061 T6 Aluminum Race Frame
> * Proline Pro Stem
> ...




Der kleine ist 3! Bei dem Gewicht, könnte es fast aus Plastik sein und würde halten.


----------



## richardlevy (27. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der kleine ist 3! Bei dem Gewicht, könnte es fast aus Plastik sein und würde halten.



Naja, zumindest die Kugellager beim Spezialized sind schon hin.

Wir waren heute Abend zum ersten mal mit neuen Rad auf die BMX Track mit Verein heute. Er war schon alles im Spezifikation wie beschrieben. Nur Umstellung auf Handbremse war etwas schwierig für der kleine.


----------



## richardlevy (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

habe jetzt seit ein paar Monaten mit den Pitboss geammelt. Das Teil ist genau das richtige. Wir haben auch ein 16" von Felt probiert, war allerdings schwerer, was für das Kind viel ausmacht. Klar, das Rad kostet mehr als ein normales Kinderrad. Wird allerdings viel länger halten und auch noch passen, wenn er 5 Jahre alt ist. Somit langfristig günstiger.

Er fangt gerade an Wheelie zu probieren aber es fehlt noch an Starke in sein Oberkorper. Er isst freiwillig sein Spinat seit dem das bike da ist 

Danke nochmal für die Anfangstips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (8. Juni 2009)

Gegen Spinat. 

Aber Daumen hoch, dass du mal erste Erfahrungen damit postest, denn die fehlen hier noch völlig. Sieht ja auch schon ganz vielversprechend aus. In dem Alter konnt ich noch nichtmal Fahrrad fahren.


----------

